# Rapala DT Series: GM Sale!



## FishyItch (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got back from Gander Mountain and they had a TON of the Rapala DT series crankbaits in a bargain bin. $2.99 each. That's a pretty good is you're looking for crankbaits. I'm not sure if all GM's are doing this, but if you're in the market, check it out. They also had a lot of plastics at 40% off, so I got some of those too.

I ended up scoring two DT Fat 01's. Big ol' crankbaits that only run a foot under the surface. I can't wait to burn them over a weedbed for pike.


----------



## Majorpede (Mar 5, 2011)

The one here in Fayetteville NC. Is having the same sale. The DT sure set cranks, are $3.99, and the DT-4s are $2.99. They also had Strike Kings cranks for $1.99. Lots of sales going on a GM even though the sales paper said it was suppose to end on March the 2nd. LOL All the other Rapala's were 20% off.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 6, 2011)

:twisted: Great prices especially for the sure set series.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 7, 2011)

Good score my friend, I'm going to check that out =D>


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 7, 2011)

Just make sure the guy (or girl) at the counter gives you the deal. I had to haggle with the cashier and finally had to take everything I bought out of the bag and add it up in front of him. First he said, "That will be $37." "No it won't," I said. Then he rang it up again. This time $27. "That's still too high," I said. The third time it worked out the be $24. At this point I just wanted to be done with him grabbed my bag and left. 

Then I checked the receipt and most everything looked good but he entered one of the items' regular price as $4.99 when it should have been $3.99. I mean, it was 40% off, so I guess I only got shafted $0.60, but I was still somewhat soured by the whole process. But now that I've cooled off I bit I can appreciate my 50% plus savings.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate it when theres a sale and you have to argue to get it :evil:


----------



## skimsucka (Mar 8, 2011)

I just grabbed some here in West palm beach having same sale!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 8, 2011)

Were there any DT16's or DT20's at that price?


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

I know for a fact I saw some DT14's. And I'm 80% sure I saw some DT16's. Not sure about the 20's. But the sign on the bargain bin said "Rapala DT Series." So there's a chance I guess.


----------



## Majorpede (Apr 2, 2011)

Check your local Wal-Marts. Went on the clearance aisle and got a DT-10 and Minnow Rap for $2.50 They had a lot more, would have bought them out but my sons playing baseball. So after his bat, glove, carrying bag, Practice balls, Uniform, cleats, and batting helmet. I could only afford one of each. LOL I'm sure they will all be gone by next paycheck. 

If your in Fayetteville NC. They still have a lot of DT-10s, 16s, Squire bill sure sets, and DT-4's for $4.00 bucks at Gander MT.


----------

